# My Developing Collection!



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I've seen so many mind-blowing collections on here and I'm not sure if I admire them or are just..amazed or both :shock: But I've started my own little collection. Mainly I should thank my friends and family who have given most of the things as gifts or have tipped me off on where to find some garden statues  (My dad keeps bugging me when I'm going to put Sookie in the garden and let her scurry around and find bugs. Knowing Sookie, that probably will never happen so I actually bought these three garden statues for him for fathers day haha!-- although they're really for me shh) I just bought that pink shirt and have found a site with the blue "Looking Sharp" shirt- WHICH I WILL BE GETTING SOON! :twisted: I'm trying not to feel like a crazy cat lady with a million cat shirts. Anyway without further interruption:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cool collection!  Love and want them all! :lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I'm DYING to own this: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=1280661882&pf_rd_i=typ01
Waaaaant! So cuuuuute!  
Love your collection!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

my goodness that cutteee!i can just imagine how comfy and squishy it is


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Looking good! I just bought that pink shirt myself - as well as the "looking sharp" shirt! You must have great taste! :lol: 

My FAVORITE thing you have is your painting - that YOU did!! I LOVE it. You did such a great job & should be very proud of yourself. 

You know...I bet you could get a shirt made with a print of your painting on it. You should TOTALLY do that!!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

thank you! 
I'm planning on making a few sketches to turn into t shirts but i havent gotten that far yet. When I do you guys will be the first to know!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

once again: i LOVE that painting!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

thank you! I'm thinking about making a series of paintings this summer based on a short story i wrote about Sookie. It's like a childrens book. I should make it into a book!


----------



## rodeoRcer87 (May 5, 2011)

Dexter, I DO have that stuffed hedgie! My fiance got me it for v-day  I should ask him where though, I know it wasnt that much $!


----------

